# Gran Habano Corojo Gran Robusto No. 5 Cigar Review - One impressive smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I ordered a bundle of seconds and after they had been in the humi for 4 months, I had my first one. I have no idea why there are considered second...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Gran Robusto No. 5 Cigar Review - One impressive smoke


----------

